

2008 Git User's Survey - defunkt
http://www.survs.com/survey?id=M3PIVU72&channel=2WXE4BVTW8

======
sofal
Question #1 should be: Do you have an hour?

~~~
ionfish
That's quite an exaggeration. It only takes fifteen or twenty minutes, unless
you write short essays whenever a textarea appears.

------
qhoxie
In case people were wondering, you can submit when ever you wish. I got
through as much as I could afford to and left the rest blank. It still takes
it.

------
jnareb
You can always skip some questions, which IIRC is stated upfront. Or if you
don't mind it leaving a cookie you can submit partially filled survey, and
return to it and fill the rest of it later (which was stated in the message
after filling and submitting the survey).

------
jdstrickler
If you're thinking, 'Boy, to finish this I'm gonna need a cup of coffee, but
those Git people will surely appreciate my finishing all 65 questions', stop
right there.

"Your session has expired because you were inactive for more than an hour. You
may return to your account."

~~~
jnareb
This supposedly got corrected. Session cookie expiration is now 3 hours, and
page uses JavaScript to keep cookie fresh, so it shouldn't timeout if you keep
it open.

And you can always submit it, and go back to it later to fill the rest.

------
Viper
Same. I'm willing to spend five minutes not thirty.

If there are that many questions then they don't know what they are asking for
and have no clue what to do with the data.

------
brendanity
Way too frickin' long. Got to 27, and saw a grand old table. Yeah, like I'm
filling that one out.

